# Indoor Pool Area - Exit & Emergency Lights



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

Anyone know of a decent priced unit suitable for this enviernment?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I went through that in the late 90's. It was a swimming club (I think they're called aquatic clubs?) that built an indoor pool to supplement their outdoor pool. The only think I came up with at the time was hazardous location fixtures, so that's what I used. In 2012, I'd probably try to go for photoluminescent exit signs and the plastic NEMA 4X emergency light units. If you have a mechanical room, you probably could get ordinary em lights and mount all the battery units in the mechanical room, and mount remote outdoor heads in the pool area.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

As part of my general policy to offer good, better, best options, I'd have to advise you to offer a generator as one of the options. Put a few of the normal lights on the em circuit.


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

I forgot about the photoluminescent exit signs. I used those once on a project. If they go with a night light circuit i could get away with those, but this place is seasonal and i bet they shut the lights off for a good part of the year. I have a place for a battery pack and was thinking of going with the remote heads.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

[QUOTE="Hairbone" but this place is seasonal and i bet they shut the lights off for a good part of the year.[/QUOTE]

You're required to power it from the unswitched side of circuit


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> You're required to power it from the unswitched side of circuit


I think he means the photo luminescent signs will be in complete darkness for long periods of time, which will render them useless.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I think he means the photo luminescent signs will be in complete darkness for long periods of time, which will render them useless.


Ahhh! Gotcha. Now I get it


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Ahhh! Gotcha. Now I get it


:bangin: :laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Hairbone said:


> :bangin: :laughing:


 
That's pretty much how I felt when I read his response:laughing:


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> That's pretty much how I felt when I read his response:laughing:


:laughing:


----------

